# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Форма 4Н

## Blackmen2002

Может у кого то есть Справка о зарплате Приложение № 1 к Приказу Минздравсоцразвития России от 17.01.2011 № 4н для УСН? А то у меня есть одна, но она почему то данные за 2009 год не цепляет.

----------

